# What is it?



## Dave Smith (Aug 26, 2018)

maybe a one way valve for toro machine--Dave


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 26, 2018)

Say's TORQTOOLS INT'L INC   3/4"  TORQIN  KENOSHA, WI 05084

Solid, the opposite end from the threads is flat and solid the threads dead end into the ball aprox halfway into the pc.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 26, 2018)

Maybe for driving studs or all thread without damaging the threads or the ends?
Edit:  Easier to remove as well...


----------



## benmychree (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes, I think also it is a stud driver.


----------



## Superburban (Aug 26, 2018)

Its for removing the flywheel off a small engine.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 26, 2018)

So that's why I have never used it, never needed to remove a flywheel.

 Thanks guys , it was starting to bother me not knowing what the heck it was for.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2018)

It's for removing a flywheel from a tecumseh engine.


----------

